# Three redesigns of the Trophy s/shot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have redesigned my slingshots to shoot flatband so I am able to supply buyers now with both tube shooters and flat band shooters check out the video.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hawk those look the biz, mate! I will have to wait till after Christmas though, as I've used up my slingshot money for the next month or two.

I want one, though, because I have one of the originals and know how nice your forks are.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking forks Hawk, congrats on the new additions to your line.


----------

